
How to Prolong Lithium-Based Batteries - cpncrunch
https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
======
dang
A thread from 2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2416752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2416752)

~~~
cpncrunch
Note that there is quite a bit of content that was created long after 2010
(e.g. the Nissan Leaf case), and the article was last updated in 2019, so the
"(2010)" addition to the title seems incorrect.

~~~
dang
Ok, I've taken 2010 out. It's always hard to know how to date old articles
that have subsequently been updated.

------
randyrand
the part about it being okay to keep laptops plugged in at 100% seems exact
opposite of the data it showed.

~~~
zamadatix
Not really given the explanation the article gives after the claim.

~~~
randyrand
Sustained at more voltage = more degradation. There no way around that
according to their own graphs.

To put some number on it, my Mac has been plugged in 100% for a few hours and
is at 12.951V or 4.32V per cell which is very high and the graphs show it will
degrade quickly at that voltage. So even with this feature, I'm still
negatively affected by keeping it plugged in.

For the record, my Mac is at 6553mAh of 6871mAh which is really 95% which
implies the feature is on and active and still at 4.32V!

------
thepangolino
Isn’t this a bit outdated?

~~~
cpncrunch
It was last updated in 2019.

